# Web Development > Web Design place layer over flash..?

## psuresh1982

In my home page i am using a flash file as a header. Now i am using a layer to display some content in the top of the page. But i am not able to display the full layer. In flash file areas layer not displayed. How can i acheive this one ?
I also include the transperant parameter for flash file.

--------------
suresh

----------


## psuresh1982

you can get the answer in the following URL....

Place a layer over the Flash

----------

